# Early forms of the Double Leg takedown



## lklawson (Oct 12, 2010)

Like the subj says.  It's not modern, it's "antique" sources.





































Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## J Ellis (Oct 12, 2010)

Neat! Thanks for sharing the photos. There are some interesting differences in the form illustrated in the photos and the more modern application of the technique, but it is fascinating to see these earlier sources.


----------



## lklawson (Oct 12, 2010)

J Ellis said:


> Neat! Thanks for sharing the photos. There are some interesting differences in the form illustrated in the photos and the more modern application of the technique, but it is fascinating to see these earlier sources.


The real source of interest is the speculation on why they're different.  And that, my friend, is a *can-o-worms*!

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

